# Serienbrief: 'Datensätze filtern' per Makro



## Schriftführer (6. September 2009)

allo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Makro das mir die Word-Vorlage mit der Excel Datei selbst verbindet und automatisch die Richtigen Mitglieder ausfiltert.

Habe das ganze schon mit der Funktion "Makro Aufzeichnen" versucht, jedoch wird nur die Excel-Datei ausgewählt und nicht die Mitglieder.
Ich verwende die Office-Version 2002/XP
Das Makro sollte folgendes beinhalten:

Excel-Spaltenbezeichnung: "E-Mail" Funktion "ist leer"
Excel-Spaltenbezeichnung: "Ämter-Funktionen" Funktion "Enthält" Uniform

auserdem sollte das Makro gleichzeitig die Mitglieder sortieren und zwar wie folgt:


Excel-Spaltenbezeichnung: "Ort" Funktion "aufsteigend"
Excel-Spaltenbezeichnung: "Strasse" Funktion "aufsteigend"

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnellstmöglich helfen.

Gruß Christian


----------

